# Pigeon Incest?



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello fellow bird lovers,
I started with a pair of pigeons and they have had two beautiful babies who are now pretty grown-up. Here is my question. Should I be worried about incest or is it OK for brother and sister pigeons to eventually "add to their flock"? 

Thanks,
Lexy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lexygurl said:


> Hello fellow bird lovers,
> I started with a pair of pigeons and they have had two beautiful babies who are now pretty grown-up. Here is my question. Should I be worried about incest or is it OK for brother and sister pigeons to eventually "add to their flock"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Lexy


Brother and sister matings are generally not a good idea .. wait for some of the experienced breeder/genetic people to respond, but I'd say no .. don't let it happen.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you Terry. I agree with you and am thinking about trading one of the babies for a pigeon in a flock that my friend owns.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Brother Sister Pairing is really not something that people should do unless you are experienced with breeding, you have inbreeding and line breeding but again this is done by experienced breeders. When you do this there are many considerations taken into account, I don't suggest breeding just because they want to and there is nothing wrong with letting them stay just pull their eggs. These birds you have are they a special breed or are they companion pigeons that you enjoy having, is there a reason you are wanting to breed?

Ellen


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

This is my experience

1) lot of people do cross brother to sister and continue doing so especially for the fancy breeds. Outcomes are ok for the 1st generation but the 2nd generation onwards there are problems.

2) I gave a pair of barbs babies to a friend. Its almost a year now and they have not bred yet, they lay eggs but eggs are getting spoilt. I am going to ask the male back and pair it off to another barb female.

If you like the pair you can let them pair up but be mindful of the off spring. you may have lot of problems


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If they are emotionally bonded as my two, sister and brother couple, I would leave them together, but replace any eggs with dummies, or let them hatch another pairs eggs, you don't have to worry about them being together unless you allow them to breed, which as already mentioned is a bad idea.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I have a brother sister pair who never showed interest in any other of the birds in the loft. They are three years old now. I don't let them breed, just replace the eggs with dummies. I do use them as pumpers as they are good parents, so they get to go through the normal cycle without actually reproducing.

Margarret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Treesa and Margarret. Since they've already bonded with each other, leave them be. If you want more pigeons, I'll bet we can help you out with that.


----------



## Lexygurl (Jun 28, 2007)

*Thanks for all the responses!*

I am going to get one more pigeon and pair it with one of the siblings.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello. 

Though it sounds like a great idea, be warned. Pigeons are picky!
Once they've created strong bonds, they expect them to be everlasting unless one of them dies. So if you separate them, they could both think the other has died and mourn, completely ignoring their new potential mate. They are emotion creatures afterall. Some pigeons have eyes only for each other.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lexygurl said:


> I am going to get one more pigeon and pair it with one of the siblings.


...and what about the other sibling?

If the siblings are already paired, they have formed a bond and you will have a hard time breaking it. Why don't you just allow them to be together since they already are emotionally bonded, and let them hatch out other pigeons eggs.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Brother and sister normally are a bit more difficult to pair and may take a month longer - i guess its a grace period like thing so that a partner can be found but when no partner is available they will eventually pair up.

There is no harm from breeding from brother and sister and although ethically it may seem wrong there is hardly any problem.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I have two sisters that acted just like a mated pair. Eventually we adopted a king male pigeon and the girls raised a baby together. Now one of the girls has switched mates to the king and if it weren't for the baby I would really worry about Winnie. I can tell she is confused and misses her. Thankfully she has her baby to keep her company or we would be getting another pigeon for her. I thought this could give a different perspective and should add I only have pigeons for pets.


----------

